
Listen to Sam Altman’s Startup Playbook - robd003
https://startup-playbook.netlify.com/#toc
======
robd003
You can now listen to Sam Altman’s Startup Playbook just like a podcast, on
the go!

We are a startup currently going through the YC Startup School and we’d love
your feedback, please send us your thoughts.

------
afonsob
Awesome!

------
helenaron
Love it!!

